

Data and Goliath's Big Idea - dthal
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/03/data_and_goliat_3.html

======
lifeisstillgood
I keep meaning to make an upto date list of "big important things I should
keep track of". This debate is always in my top ten and yet Schneier is about
the only one I know talking about it.

Which kind of makes the "debate" point moot - where is the debate happening?
Which politicians talk about this? I must have missed it.

~~~
bythe4mile
It often seems to me that we get caught up in the rhetoric on either side. We
are either talking about how the NSA or Google is spying on us or how sharing
information is essentially changing the world.

I agree, where is the debate in which we have a discussion about security
without giving up all our rights to privacy for example? Surely we can have
the best minds sit together and talk about these things without going on a
diatribe about how the other side is either a clueless ideologue or is pure
evil.

I haven't read the book yet, but it looks like Schneier is attempting to do
so. Hopefully it lives upto its expectations.

